# Icloud et photothèque



## mmmmmmmm (22 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour,

Sûrement un sujet courant mais voila mon souci, 
Souhaitant transférer mes photos Iphone sur windows, j'ai procédé suivant 3 méthodes.
La première classique via USB, problème j'ai des photos live donc windows détecte cela en vidéo, clairement je perds l'intérêt de pouvoir visionner une photographie. Donc  échec.
La deuxième fut en utilisant Icloud, je pensais qu'Icloud garderait la mise en forme de la photographiesur Iphone ( recadrer, changement de la photo original de la fonction Live photos) je n'ai pas réussi peut etre que j'ai loupé qqch.
Bref troisième méthode, utiliser google drive sur l'app Iphone. La ca marche.

Mtnt, ma question est comment récupérer les photos stockés Icloud pour les stocker sur la mémoire local de l'iphone et supprimer Icloud par la suite. Revenir à l'état initial autrement dit à svaoir des photos dans la mémoire du téléphone.

J'en ai aucune idée, j'ai été dans espace de stockage Icloud, Photos , désactiver et supprimer ( il me reste 29 jours pour les télécharger) mais impossible de les télécharger ses photos.
Conclusion, dans l'album toutes les photos au lieu de 890 photos il m'en reste 403. 

J'ai donc annulé le désactiver et supprimer. Toujours 403 photos..
Je ne comprends plus du tout ce qui se passe.

Une aide ?

je vous remercie,
Maxime


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (23 Novembre 2017)

Bonsoir 
Quelle iOS as tu? Si c'est la 11 tu devrais garder sur iCloud et tes autres iBidules les cadrages etc.... sauf si la version Windows ne le permet pas
avec la 10 je n'en suis pas sûr.
Si tu vas dans Réglages puis Photos et que tu coches "télécharger et garder les originaux ". Tu devrais avoir toutes tes photos PRISES par l'iPhone sur ton appareil. 
Pour les autres il faut que tu les rapatries de iCloud si tu n'as pas de sauvegarde.


----------



## mmmmmmmm (23 Novembre 2017)

oyapoque a dit:


> Bonsoir
> Quelle iOS as tu? Si c'est la 11 tu devrais garder sur iCloud et tes autres iBidules les cadrages etc.... sauf si la version Windows ne le permet pas
> avec la 10 je n'en suis pas sûr.
> Si tu vas dans Réglages puis Photos et que tu coches "télécharger et garder les originaux ". Tu devrais avoir toutes tes photos PRISES par l'iPhone sur ton appareil.
> Pour les autres il faut que tu les rapatries de iCloud si tu n'as pas de sauvegarde.



Bonsoir,
J'ai effectivement ios10.
Du coup hier j'ai annulé suppression icloud. J'ai 773 photos/809 ce jour. Ils m'en manquent alors qu'elles sont sur icloud... (Je trouve que ce truc est vraiment mal concu...)
J'ai été voir réglages puis photos, télécharger et garder les originaux est bien activé... Et toutes les photos ont été prises avec l'iphone SE...
Donc problème non résolu... 

Maxime


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (24 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour, 
Globalement, d'après les revues spécialisées, le système est fiable. 
Parfois long à se stabiliser entre tous les appareils quand on dispose de milliers de photos ce qui n'est pas ton cas.
Tu peux décocher la photothèque et la re enclencher pour réinitialiser la synchro. 
Et vérifier que ton iPhone n'est pas saturé en volume ( il a besoin d'au moins 10% libre pour "vivre") dans Réglages, général et stockage iPhone parce que dans ce cas il est normal puisque tu veux garder les originaux qu'il refuse des photos.


----------



## mmmmmmmm (27 Novembre 2017)

oyapoque a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Globalement, d'après les revues spécialisées, le système est fiable.
> Parfois long à se stabiliser entre tous les appareils quand on dispose de milliers de photos ce qui n'est pas ton cas.
> Tu peux décocher la photothèque et la re enclencher pour réinitialiser la synchro.
> Et vérifier que ton iPhone n'est pas saturé en volume ( il a besoin d'au moins 10% libre pour "vivre") dans Réglages, général et stockage iPhone parce que dans ce cas il est normal puisque tu veux garder les originaux qu'il refuse des photos.




Mon iphone n'est pas saturé en volume. J'ai déclenché réenclenché. Rien n'y fait, il ne veut pas me télécharger les 80 photos restantes. Je suis à court d'idée pour download ces dernières photos.

Je vais changer du coup la manière dont je veux récupérer les photos sur iphone. 
Dans un premier temps je veux supprimer Icloud et garder les photos sur Iphone? Quelles sont les démarches à faire de ce fait?
Deuxio, une fois qu'icloud est supprimé techniquement je pourrais synchronyser avec Itunes manuellement via le fichier situé mon ordinateur et remettre les photos sur Iphone? C'est bien cela?

Bonne soirée,
Maxime


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (27 Novembre 2017)

Bonsoir, 
Si je comprends bien, toutes tes photos sont sur ton ordi?
Tu peux donc les transférer sur ton iPhone via iTunes, la photothèque désactivée.
A ce sujet, tu as bien coché la photothèque et non le flux photos dans les réglages iOS?


----------



## mmmmmmmm (29 Novembre 2017)

oyapoque a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Si je comprends bien, toutes tes photos sont sur ton ordi?
> Tu peux donc les transférer sur ton iPhone via iTunes, la photothèque désactivée.
> A ce sujet, tu as bien coché la photothèque et non le flux photos dans les réglages iOS?



Bonsoir,
Elles sont sur google drive donc dispo sur ordi. J'avais au départ coché les deux photothèque et flux photos? C'était une erreur?

Maxime


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (29 Novembre 2017)

Non, inutile avec des possibilités de bugs, le flux est limité à 1000 photos mais aussi à un mois (c'est à dire qu'au bout de 30 jours, la photo disparaît). Il faut maintenir que la photothèque.


----------

